# Good Food to help stop eye staining?



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I recently switched Princess's food to try and stop her eye staining. I switched her to Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish, Limited Ingrediant Diet.
Any other suggestions would be great


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I feed mine Nature's Variety Prairie and I have little staining. I dont' give Angel Eyes or anything and can't complain about the tear staining my dogs do have!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have always fed a grain-free diet, with no artificial colors, no wheat, corn, soy, etc. and it has never made a difference for me. I used to feed Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison, but felt it was too low quality, so I switched to Orijen 6 Fresh Fish about 6 months ago. They do wonderful on it, but tear stains never went away from either food. Unless your dog is allergic to something in a specific food, it won't "cause" tear staining (unless it's got a bunch of artificial colors, etc perhaps).


----------

